
One Nuclear Bomb Will Ruin Your Whole Startup Bubble - audreyw
http://www.theawl.com/2011/03/one-nuclear-bomb-will-ruin-your-whole-startup-bubble
======
instakill
The title has nothing to do with a post that sort of starts off somewhere and
ends up going absolutely nowhere.

What I thought you were going to write about was if some nation dropped an
H-bomb and we all went to war, everyone would be recruited out of their
current lives and startup-centric mind frames. No more entrepreneurship when
everyone's trying to survive a war (Unless you're Milo Minderbiner in a
Hellerian universe).

~~~
rbarooah
The title is parody - he's commenting on the general amount of gibberish that
gets written about startups.

~~~
rhizome
Parody has a referent, the title here is more accurately called "sarcastic."

~~~
rbarooah
I think it's a mashup of multiple startup memes. If a referent has to be
singular rather than a general class in order for it to qualify as parody,
then I stand corrected.

------
zaidf
I'm reading the title and thinking "if it's gonna take a _nuclear bomb_ to
ruin my startup, it must be doing really well!".

~~~
billswift
The title says "startup _bubble_ "; and bubbles are pretty fragile.

------
graceyang
Launchrock is a little too meta for me... it probably will never make any
money but hey, it probably didn't really cost any money to make.

I guess that's one problem with people not working for big companies when they
graduate college and instead just going to their startup, they don't know the
kinds of problems real people are having. Now let me go back to working on my
iPhone game.

------
redlightbulb
I enjoy the irony that while I enjoyed the parody and message, I still want to
know what Elephant is...

------
calbear81
A social dreaming application to harvest the power of the subconscious and
connect our collective hivemind into a powerful dream society...

